# Wie kann man in ein String Array Zahlen schreiben?



## Windows10 (26. Feb 2016)

Wir haben folgende Aufgabe (siehe Bild) und ich weiß einfach nicht, wie das gehen soll!


----------



## Flown (26. Feb 2016)

Gängigsten Methoden sind:

```
String s0 = Integer.toString(8);
String s1 = "" + 8;
String s2 = String.valueOf(8);
```


----------



## mrBrown (26. Feb 2016)

Integer.toString(int i)?

Oder wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Feb 2016)

"_" ist aber != null. Hausaufgaben dürfen und möchten wir hier nicht machen. lg
Aber wir geben Anregungen.


----------



## kneitzel (27. Feb 2016)

Die Aufgabe besagt damit ja eigentlich:
- Du erstellst so ein String Array - das hast Du ja gemacht.
- Freie Plätze sollen null sein - das ist super, denn damit haben wir ja schon mit dem neuen Array den freien Kinosall.
- Bei der Anzeige soll, wenn der Wert null ist, "__" angegeben werden.
==> Das ist also kein Trenner sondern es soll "__" ausgegeben werden, wenn eine Bedingung erfüllt ist. Wenn <Bedingung> dann <irgendwas> sonst <was anderes> - da wirst Du wohl einen Befehl für kennen, oder? der müsste dann bei der Ausgabe Verwendung finden.

Damit könntest Du die Anzeige-Routine erst einmal korrigieren und fertig stellen.

Und dann bei der Reservierung - da müssen dann ja nur entsprechende Werte in das Array eingetragen werden. Das wirst Du im Anschluss bestimmt auch hin kriegen. (Und wenn nicht, dann zeig uns wieder, was Du so an Code versucht hast!)


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Feb 2016)

Baulich bedingt kann es aber vorkommen, dass es neben nicht gebuchten Plätzen auch nicht buchbare Plätze gibt, weil z. B. im Eingangsbereich gar kein Sitz ist / gebaut wurde. 
So macht es vielleicht doch Sinn, null, "_" und >1 zu verwenden.


----------



## kneitzel (27. Feb 2016)

Laut Aufgabe handelt es sich aber um 18 Reihen mit jeweils 10 Sitzplätzen. Und die Nutzung von null sowie Zahlen > 0 ist auch von der Aufgabe vorgegeben.


----------

